# أكثر من رائع Drilling Hand Book



## GeoOo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله لرحمن الرحيم​اليكم هذا الملف الرائع الذى يتميز بصغر الحجم و لكنه يحتوى على معلومات كثيرة و معادلات و حسابات تفيد كل ما له علاقه بالحفر سواء كان مهندس حفر او جيولوجى .
يقوم البرنامج الصغير بعمل حسابات البئر موضحا معادلاتها و سهوله ادخال البيانات و الحصول على النتائج.
لكم منى افضل تحيه
وهذا هو رابط الملف

http://www.zshare.net/download/697854571f28ab26/


----------



## GeoOo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

فين الردود و التقييم يا جماعة


----------



## jabbar_k74 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (16 ديسمبر 2009)

that great my friend. Thanks a lot.


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (10 يناير 2010)

والله مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 يناير 2010)

ما قصرت والله
مشكور جدا


----------



## احمد حسانين عطا (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammar1978 (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng.idc (6 يونيو 2010)

انت رائع وكل الذي جلبته رائع
شكرا


----------



## البرنس الليبي 2010 (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ali_shalaby (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على إضافتك لكن الفايل بعد التحميل لا يعمل أرجو إعادة رفعه على موقع آخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## chatze58 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## GeoOo (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعادة رفع الملف*

تم اعادة رفع الملف على المنتدى و هو موجود فى المرفقات مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيـرآ


----------



## محروس332 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك في عمرك
والله ما قادر اشكرك كيف


----------



## chatze58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## chatze58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ج.ناردين (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## باقر النصوري (1 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## باقر النصوري (1 يناير 2011)

wow


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (27 مارس 2011)

بعد الانتهاء من التحميل بنجاح وتجربة البرنامج وجدته لا يعمل.شكرا


----------



## khalili18 (15 أبريل 2012)

you are great


----------



## eliker bahij (6 مايو 2012)

Thanksssssssssss for this great post. Would you add more links please ?


----------

